# EMT Recertification



## Figueroav90 (Jan 4, 2012)

I recently registered to take an EMT recert class, but it was cancelled. 
Does any one know of a place where I can do my CEs and Skills testing. I live in San Bernardino, CA but I am willing to travel to LA or Riverside. My EMT expired in March.


----------



## RXMedic579 (Jan 25, 2012)

The best thing to do is look for California's Office of Emergency Management.Almost every state has an Office of Emergency services.Usually before you start EMT training, you have to register with them prior to completion  so your certification information is stored in a database where your cert status and information is.In there, there is usually a training area that will list upcoming state re certification and state exams.Also, you can try contacting DOH "Department Of Health".In my state, this is who runs ours exams and re-certifications.I don't know if this applies to all states but it's worth a try.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 25, 2012)

Figueroav90 said:


> I recently registered to take an EMT recert class, but it was cancelled.
> Does any one know of a place where I can do my CEs and Skills testing. I live in San Bernardino, CA but I am willing to travel to LA or Riverside. My EMT expired in March.



I just did my recert stuff at crafton hills college in Yucaipa. They have a great program and fulfills everything you will need to do.

But it sounds like you may Be in the same boat as me and need 36 total ce hours if your over 6mos lapsed so you will have to find an additional 12 from another provider.


----------



## WhiskeySix5 (Jan 25, 2012)

Did you contact ICEMA in San Bernardino to see who they show as training providers in the area?


----------



## medicdan (Jan 25, 2012)

Figueroav90 said:


> I recently registered to take an EMT recert class, but it was cancelled.
> Does any one know of a place where I can do my CEs and Skills testing. I live in San Bernardino, CA but I am willing to travel to LA or Riverside. My EMT expired in March.



Did your certification expire LAST march? If so, are you sure you are still eligible to reinstate? Or are you looking for CEs for this coming March?


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 25, 2012)

As long as you submit all your papers before your a year lapsed all you need is the 24 hr class and 36 ce total IRC. Call crafton

So start now because after march I believe you need to complete the EMT class again


----------



## FourLoko (Jan 25, 2012)

This CE business is for NREMT correct? I can't imagine all the EMTs I work with who have been around a while do any CEs at all.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 25, 2012)

You need 24 for nremt and 36 for the county recert to get the state card if you have been lapsed between 6mos- 1year.

After that you need to retake an EMT course


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 25, 2012)

RXMedic579 said:


> The best thing to do is look for California's Office of Emergency Management.Almost every state has an Office of Emergency services.Usually before you start EMT training, you have to register with them prior to completion  so your certification information is stored in a database where your cert status and information is.In there, there is usually a training area that will list upcoming state re certification and state exams.Also, you can try contacting DOH "Department Of Health".In my state, this is who runs ours exams and re-certifications.I don't know if this applies to all states but it's worth a try.



California's Emergency Management Agency (http://www.calema.ca.gov) has nothing to do with EMS, only Fire/Rescue and Law Enforcement (including Coroner Services and Search & Rescue).  California's Emergency Medical Services Authority is the agency you are looking for (http://www.emsa.ca.gov).



Figueroav90 said:


> I recently registered to take an EMT recert class, but it was cancelled.
> Does any one know of a place where I can do my CEs and Skills testing. I live in San Bernardino, CA but I am willing to travel to LA or Riverside. My EMT expired in March.



OP, either go to that website and click the link (http://www.emsa.ca.gov) and follow the following:  "EMS Responders" - "EMT" - "Approved Paramedic, EMT, AEMT, and MICN Training Programs" for a list of all CE providers in the state by Local EMSA.

or

Go directly to your local EMSA's website and see if they have a list.



emt.dan said:


> Did your certification expire LAST march? If so, are you sure you are still eligible to reinstate? Or are you looking for CEs for this coming March?



Per the above site, which has every bit of info most people ask in CA, it states that for state certification (not NREMT):
_*
What happens if my EMT certification has lapsed?*

EMT certifications are good for two years from the date issued (except in the case of  persons seeking reciprocity from out of state with current National Registry cards; see #3 above).  Lapsed certifications may require additional continuing education (CE) as outlined below:

    For lapses of less than 6 months, 24 hours of CE or 24 hours of an approved refresher course is required with no additional CE
    For lapses of 6 months to less than 12 months an additional 12 hours of CE for a total of 36 hours of CE is required
    For lapses of 12 months to less than 24 months an additional 24 hours of CE for a total of 48 hours of CE is required and the applicant must pass the written and skills certification exam. 
    For lapses of 24 months or more, the individual must complete an entire EMT course and successfully pass the written and skills certifying exam and apply with a local EMS agency for certification.

Successful completion of the “EMT Skills Competency Verification Form” EMSA-SCV (07-03) is necessary for lapsed EMT certifications between 0 and 12 months.  _



FourLoko said:


> This CE business is for NREMT correct? I can't imagine all the EMTs I work with who have been around a while do any CEs at all.



Again, per the above website:

_*What are the recertification criteria for an EMT?*
In order to recertify, an EMT must possess a current EMT card and have obtained either 24 hours of approved EMS continuing education or an approved 24 hour refresher course within the past two years.  Any refresher course or CE must be through an approved training program.  Additionally, EMTs are to complete the “EMT Skills Competency Verification Form” EMSA-SCV (07-03) that you can find here.  National Registry certification does not need to be renewed for recertification in California._

It is just 24 hours every 2 years, but it is a CA requirement for all recert EMTs; just ask a former partner of mine who forgot about recerting and found herself on suspension after the company got fined for utilizing an EMT who has been expired for 3 months.  oops...  :blush:


----------



## FourLoko (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the thorough reply, that's really lame. I better get on it then, will probably do the refresher course.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 25, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> Thanks for the thorough reply, that's really lame. I better get on it then, will probably do the refresher course.



Why would it be lame that you would have to do continuing education to stay licensed as a healthcare provider? 

As above you'll need to do more than a refresher class, that covers the 24 hours of "refresher" con-ed, 48 hours of elective classes are also required for the NREMT recert.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 25, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Why would it be lame that you would have to do continuing education to stay licensed as a healthcare provider?



The 120 initial hours was enough... _how lame_...  

Seriously, agreed...  should be 48 a year or 4 hours a month...  not 1 hour a month...



Tigger said:


> As above you'll need to do more than a refresher class, that covers the 24 hours of "refresher" con-ed, 48 hours of elective classes are also required for the NREMT recert.



NREMT is not needed in CA (OPs State) for state _recert_.  Unless NR is need for by an employer or if you plan to get the F out of CA, most EMTs I know don't maintain NR past their initial 2 years.  What's the point of maintaining 2 EMT certs when you only need one?  California... can't live with it... and it won't fall into the sea.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 25, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> The 120 initial hours was enough... _how lame_...
> 
> Seriously, agreed...  should be 48 a year or 4 hours a month...  not 1 hour a month...
> 
> ...



I have three...and need to keep them all active.:wacko:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 25, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I have three...and need to keep them all active.:wacko:



I've had my EMT since before CA used NR for initial testing... so I never had to do NR... just county card for first 10 years and now state card (which I have been waiting for for 2 months... thank you California!!!)  Ain't hard to get the CEs (think I had 140 for the last recert) and skills signed off... it's the money cost for the card that is growing exponentially; nearly tripled from the last time I recerted... and California is still bankrupt!


----------



## FourLoko (Jan 25, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Why would it be lame that you would have to do continuing education to stay licensed as a healthcare provider?
> 
> As above you'll need to do more than a refresher class, that covers the 24 hours of "refresher" con-ed, 48 hours of elective classes are also required for the NREMT recert.



I'm all about learning and don't mind school but the EMT work schedule doesn't lend much time for it.

It's lame because as a "healthcare provider" I can't provide jack anyway as an EMT so I'm learning things I can't even use.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 26, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> It's lame because as a "healthcare provider" I can't provide jack anyway as an EMT so I'm learning things I can't even use.



From my last 140 CEs in the last two years:

Advanced theory in wilderness hypothermia
Clearing C-Spine
The use of the latest IV Pumps
MCI Command
EVOC
Cardiac Arrhythmia Refresher
PTSD
Disaster Drills

to name a few...  all things and EMT can use... and even if I couldn't, knowledge is power and there is no such thing as useless information...  We either advance or slide back...  IMHO...


----------



## DPM (Jan 26, 2012)

+1 for evoc. And have you tried any ICS classes? It's a bit more money but a lot better for your résumé than 36hrs spent with your thumb up your hoop doing something 'lame'.


----------



## FourLoko (Jan 26, 2012)

DPM said:


> +1 for evoc. And have you tried any ICS classes? It's a bit more money but a lot better for your résumé than 36hrs spent with your thumb up your hoop doing something 'lame'.



I thought the ICS stuff was the free online courses through FEMA? Forgot about that part, I also have to PAY money to keep a job that barely pays me.

Man I'm dumb.


----------



## DPM (Jan 26, 2012)

I think ICS 100 and 101 might be free online but theres a fair few classes that are classroom based.


----------



## EMT2B (Jun 9, 2013)

_Please forgive me if this question was already answered, I looked through the replies and didn't see an answer, but I very well could have missed it._

My California cert expires 05/14 and my NREMT expires 03/14.  I've yet to send in any apps, as the :censored: DMV has not yet sent my Ambulance Driver Certificate (I passed the test 09/12).  I am planning to go back to the college where I took my EMT class to re-take it, as it has been two years since I last took the class (ended 12/11).  Is that something I have to do, re-take the entire class to keep up my skills?  Or is there a way to get my CEU's without having to pay tuition on a 6 unit class?  Anyone know?  Thanks in advance for all the info.


----------



## All Ryle Dup (Jun 9, 2013)

Go to AMR in your area. They have CE classes and refreshers all the time. 
Also take a CPR class... 8 hours there.
Google'fu that for the contact info.
There's an enrollment fee for non EMSC employees.


----------

